# Crib Alternatives



## FLmomof1/1ontheway (Apr 25, 2007)

My DD is 11 months. I gave away our crib before she was born because I never used it with the other three. It just held laundry.:smile: 

The issue I'm having now is that she is outgrowing her swing. I have put her to nap on our bed but she gets up silently and crawls to the edge. I just saved her in time today. We have HARD tile floors. 

I would put my mattress on the floor but don't want it to get dirty. More so I have no place to store the box spring and all the containers of stuff that are stored under the bed. My husband suggest a wheeling plastic container. That way we just slide it under the bed when not in use. The only thing is I tried that today and she rolls over in it and it's just not enough room. Also she tips it when climbing out.

There are not many alternatives out there. Any suggestions? I may use a large box? She will tip that too though. Don't know what to do!


----------



## Zirconia (May 13, 2012)

Around my daughter's first birthday, we put a crib mattress on the floor in a corner, with a clamp-on safety rail (like this one). It worked beautifully! She could still crawl out, I suppose, but it kept her from rolling out and falling. You could put it on a blanket to keep it clean. I liked that I could lay down with her, at least sort of.

Or, will she sleep in a pack-n-play?


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

We did a pack n play that I picked up from a thrift store (it was an older one made out of wood) that I could scrub down. I got it for $25 and then ordered a custom mattress from
Amazon (as it was an odd size). It worked great & my 2 yr old still uses it when we are at my mom's.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

My DD sleeps on a blanket on the floor if I won't be in bed yet. I put her in her room which is child-proofed with a gate on the door.


----------



## rictiochll (Sep 25, 2014)

put her in her room which is child-proofed with a gate on the door.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there a reason bed rails are not a solution? There's a million and one kinds out there. We went with a bed on the floor for her room, it hasn't gotten particularly dirty. The only warning I've heard about hygiene and floor beds is that in humid climates they can mold without ventilation. Luckily we live in a dry climate. The storage issue... Well... That's a whole nother thing.


----------



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

We used the peapod tent for our older daughter. She is tall but slept in it until she turned 3. It was also great for travel. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

